# Need a good healthy challah recipe please



## esther (Aug 3, 2003)

hi. i am getting back into bread baking. but this time, im looking for a whole grain, healthy, low fat challah recipe, with a bit of a twist. i made whole wheat pesto challah the other week, which was awesome, but am now looking for some other funky, healthy variations. any ideas? thanks


----------



## esther (Aug 6, 2003)

well noone replied and its time is marching on, so...  i found some unreal answers to my own question online. i decided on a whole wheat and rye walnut raisin bread to make my challah from. should be good....
it was between that and olive and sundried tomato, so i guess well leave that till another time... all the best


----------

